# Using a digital thermometer with an induction burner



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't really have convenient access to gas burners near my pastry station, so I tend to use portable induction burners for almost all of my cooking.  I also love using the digital candy thermometers that have a probe and a temperature alarm - very convenient.  The only downfall is that the magnet seems to interfere with the probe.  I have noticed this in more than one brand of thermometer and it seems to give the instrument a shorter lifespan.

Has anyone else encountered this situation?  I am wondering if you have found a solution.  I can always use the "old-fashioned" (ie non-digital) thermometers, but I was wondering if there is a style of digital that won't be affected?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

You can get an old fashioned dial type that reads 350+ degrees pretty cheaply since thay are not as fashionable as a digital, they work fine.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Unfortunately, in my experience the dial-type thermometers are quite inaccurate.  Even as much as a 3 or 4 degree difference can really throw off the texture of some candies and the last one I tested was off by more than 12 degrees.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Induction and thermometers is a tricky combination. I've noticed it in monitoring frying oil temp. Because induction magnetics have some "reach" above the cooking surface, they'll often heat the thermometer directly so you don't get an accurate temp reading. If you use an electric thermometer, the thermocouple may also be tweaked magnetically.

I don't have a solution applicable to candies. For frying, I've taken to montoring temps higher and more central in the pan rather than clipping to the side of the pan/pot. That side area too is still too magnetic...


----------



## guitarpah (Jan 7, 2012)

The only thing I know works is a infrared thermometer. It's what Thermodor uses on their consumer induction stoves, but no probe,no alarm and cant measure internal temp. Portable gas stove?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

temporarily turn off the burner while you take the temp maybe? heat recovery is so fast on induction it shouln't matter much.  hassle though


----------



## tech (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a digital thermometer that is designed specifically for induction cooking. It will remain accurate and stable with your induction burner:

http://techinstrument.com/products/ic100k-inductive-cooking-digital-thermometer-with-probe

Check it out and let me know what you think!

Infrared thermometers can be okay but you only get the surface temperature which is usually not what you need.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Or use a portable electric burner instead of induction?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

When the induced eddy current style induction comes to market that works in aluminum and such, how does that affect this thermometer.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I hate to suggest it, but maybe a low end burner? Just speaking from anecdotes I have done a bunch of film/tv spots with portable induction burners and they almost always reek havoc with microphones. Since I started using cheepy Salton burners I have not had this problem at all.


----------

